

Are Noise Cancelling Headphones Worth It? - tosh
http://www.forbes.com/sites/geoffreymorrison/2014/02/21/are-noise-cancelling-headphones-worth-it/

======
jleyank
Depends on the environment, and whether you can tolerate proper earphones with
a good seal. If you can, they provide pretty good isolation without mucking
with the sound. If you can't, then noise reducing can will knock back the
surrounding noise (I've seen people use them on planes to sleep, for example).
But to me, they nuke the high end - YMMV.

I have a pair of Etymotic ER4P's. Ety's are pretty good earphones, but so are
Shures. Cans, like speakers, are something that must be experienced first-
hand. It depends on your ears, the kind(s) of music you listen to and the
quality of the signal path and signal.

------
mgkimsal
No.

$4 earbuds with whitenoise in them are much better, imo.

